# Vinegar homemade recipes needed



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I would like to make some homemade vinegar. 
I been reading up on recipes / techniques to try. 
I want to start with some apple cider. My plan is to buy some 
that is fresh and not pasteurized. If I can't find any, then I will 
buy some apples and make my own. I will be using a mason 
jar probably a quart size wide mouth. And using a coffee filter 
with a rubber band to hold it in place for the cover. 
If I can do this, then I think I want to try to make some from 
grapes, that I have in the freezer. 
So have you made homemade, what kind, and any tips ? 
Thanks


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

I really hope someone answers you. Would like to glean this info too. Not to hijack your post but how about storage once processed? Thanks!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We make a barrel of cider, we drink some all winter. It gets hard over time. I add some mother off last years vinegar and let it set, then bottle in gallon jugs. Some years up to 10 gallons....James


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Easy to do but I'd suggest you start with a much bigger container than a quart jar. Look for one of the old 2 gallon jars minimum or something similar. And if you can't find a dark colored jar wrap the outside with something to reduce light exposure. If you have to you can strain a mother out of a commercial container as they eventually develop them too.
See: https://www.motherearthnews.com/real-food/homemade-vinegar-zmaz71ndzgoe


----------



## MCJam (Dec 27, 2012)

I make about 10 gallons of cider vinegar each year. Having a "mother" helps jump start the process, but if it is not available it can easily be made, just takes a bit longer. 
Procure some raw, unpasturized with no preservatives added apple cider. (UV treated will work best with a "mother" added, but without it, it just takes longer) I put mine into clean one gallon pickle jars (from local restaurant). Fill each jar with cider leaving a few inches head room. cover with a clean cloth secured with a couple rubber bands. (extras in case one breaks). Set the jars on a shelf out of the way. (not in a basement where strange molds are lurking. Forget about it for several months. It will get fizzy as it ferments, then a mother will form and it will turn to vinegar. Taste it periodically, and when it is sour enough for your liking use. It is not recommended to use home made vinegar for pickling as the acid content is not standardized, but it is absolutely wonderful for salad dressings, cooking and medicinal uses. You will be amazed at how flavorful it is compared even to organic brands. Be patient and enjoy! This is one of those silly easy things to make that we as a culture have forgotten and turned over to industry. Shame on us! But bully for you for wanting to give it a go! So Go! I say.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you for the answers  

I do have some 1/2 gallon mason jars. I could start with those. I only wanted to make a few small batches so I could get the hang of it first. This fall I could make larger batches if all goes well. We have a apple tree that does not have what I would call good eating, but to make a jelly or maybe cider off the apples would work real good. The apples are small to medium in size and basically rough looking on the outside. 

I have a champion juicer that I want to use. It costs $ 300 new. I found it at a thrift store years ago, for $ 20. Had to plug it in before I bought it. I have used it in jam production, and it is a real work horse. 

So I will do some more research. And hopefully have a batch going soon  
One of the reasons I want the vinegar is to be able to use some of it in the water for my chickens. So inexpensive product is going to be part of my plan.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

jwal10 said:


> We make a barrel of cider, we drink some all winter. It gets hard over time. I add some mother off last years vinegar and let it set, then bottle in gallon jugs. Some years up to 10 gallons....James


Hi James, we are getting ready to try cider pressing this year and I saw this post. I was wondering what kind of barrel you store the cider in. I would appreciate you letting me know


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Back when....after a visit to Old World Wisconsin a operationing display of homesteading building and activities....I was talikn to the re-enactor lady at one of the homesteads....that had a crock of vinegar being made.

https://oldworldwisconsin.wisconsinhistory.org/

Her method was discussed in the posted MEN article for cider vinegar.
Apple's parts skins cores....and all the parts used....mashed up in the crock with cheesecloth over it.
Was outside on her porch...and I'm thinking left to the open air to "catch the bacteria" that start it?
If you had a "mother" already...much easier....but I was interested in starting from scratch.....

Tried it, had was going well in a green 5 gal bucket (outside)....mother formed and doing well...
As I was working at the time.... it was left out in a rainstorm......overflowed and kinda killed it.

I am convinced with care I would have been successful....
Will watch this thread as well.....

DW says, "It like a buck a gal.....why are you messing with that?"
She doesn't get it....LOL


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Hunter,
My husband and I made vinegar last year using this recipe/instructions: http://www.rural-revolution.com/2013/07/making-fruit-scrap-vinegar.html
It worked out well for us. We even brought it with us when we moved from Colorado to the UP  It has sat for about a year and has a nice flavor and aroma. We had an abundance of Golden Delicious apples that we used, but I am sure that with different varieties it would be even better. Make sure that the scraps you use are 'good' scraps, not going bad, bruised,etc. We kept our buckets inside and later transferred the vinegar to half gallon canning jars (what we had on hand) we did loosely cap with plastic lids found in the canning section at the store (used for dry storage).
We are hoping to make some more this year since we have some fruit trees on our property 
Hope this helps 

(don't know why there are 'bullets' on the page)


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks....Interesting.
Bullets are because there are a few people shooting at me lately...LOL
May give it a try....but kinda "over it these days"


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)




----------

